# strawberry snow corn



## yasmin_gedeon (Feb 18, 2007)

what would make interesting match for my 0.1 strawberry snow corn ?
any ideas appreciated


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, a strawberry snow is essentially just a snow, genetically, that's been bred for enhanced pink colouring.

Depending on what you want to produce I'd suggest either a normal het snow (for the widest variety of offspring - normal het snow, amel het anery, anery het amel and more snows) or another strawberry snow (to get more strawberry snows). 

Unless you're looking to breed into the second or third generation, there's not much else you can cross into a snow and get anything amazing.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

wot can be produced in later generations with snows then???


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

-matty-b- said:


> wot can be produced in later generations with snows then???


that all depends on what you breed your original snow with. Add the following ingredients to snow then stir well  - in a few generations, you _could_ have:

motley: snow motley
stripe: snow stripe
lavender: snopal
hypo: coral
diffused: avalanche


----------

